# Life Cycle of a Pig



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Beautiful new piggie toy

During:









After:









For all the toy-testers out there: they package did NOT lie. The slingshot rubber band is still intact and working fine. The rest of the pig, not so much


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, poor pig! You should send those pictures to the manufacturer with the same post. Be fun to see what kind of a response you get!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I had actually thought of doing that. My main complaint was that the thing would only slingshot a couple of feet. I could get more distance swinging it by the tail!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Poor Pig! That is sooo sad.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Poor Pig! That is sooo sad.


LOL I left Piggie laying on the table when I came in. Ran to the restroom, came out to a dissection. Poor little guy didn't stand a chance!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, it was a cute toy! LOL, I would have bought that too.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

XD. That looks like something I'd buy too. Poor piggie. At least the dogs had lots of fun!!!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was almost afraid to open the thread. I had visions of graphic raw feeding pics with the title Life Cycle of a Pig - LOL!!  
2nd pic is great. What a beautiful piece of property the doggies get to call home.


----------

